
Reverse Engineering – The Golden Age of Computer Hacking (2018) - neuro
https://www.reverseengineering.tv/
======
dschuetz
It's a webpage about an upcoming docu series about the old hackers/phone
phreaks days. There is not a single finished episode.

~~~
octosphere
SO it's not about actual Reverse Engineering which is tearing the wings off
software to understand it better

~~~
neuro
I could be wrong, but I surmise it's about reverse engineering the hacker
culture

------
neuro
Why use a scrapple computer on their intro page, why not a commodore 64, we
all know the c64 was the power to the people. =))

~~~
drewcoo
And for that matter it's from back in the Woz days when Apple published
schematics of everything, so no need to reverse engineer their hardware.

But the film seems to be about marketing to 80's pop nostalgia. And things
like 2600 aren't part of that.

~~~
neuro
In the chapter below, Eric Corley the founder of 2600 is in several interviews

Chapter 3 - Wargames Generation
[https://www.reverseengineering.tv/watch](https://www.reverseengineering.tv/watch)

